# Remaining Fastbacks



## schwinnguyinohio (Oct 8, 2022)

I’ve sold about half of my Fastbacks just not as into them as I once was and like the stingrays better but here are the 5 I think I’m keeping


----------



## nick tures (Oct 9, 2022)

those are nice ! the red ones are hard to find with the stick shifter !


----------



## Lakewood_Schwinns (Oct 9, 2022)

Wow nice collection 👍🏼


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Oct 9, 2022)

Yea Red one is my favorite plus I like the 69 shifter also , bought from jungleterry years ago


----------

